# CD/DVD drive problem on HP Pavillion DV2000



## bgold (Dec 16, 2007)

Today I went to upload a CD and my drive does not recognize it, it doesn't do anything.. no error message, no nothing.
I have tried restoring my computer, but this didn't do anything.
I'm not sure what the problem is, if anyone could please help me I would be very grateful!

Thank you,
Brandon :4-dontkno


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is this the computer you have vista on and did you install it or did it come with vista? One thing to try, Go to your device manager and see if there is an exclamation mark beside your cd player? If there is, go to hps website and do a search for your specific paviilon in their download section then downloadand install any drivers for your cd player from there.

Also exactly what pavilion dv2000 model do you have?


----------

